# Piedmont



## snuffy (Aug 19, 2014)

Time to get those Piedmont NWR applications in.


----------



## RickyB (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks Snuffy! Been looking at this hunt for many years and always fail to get in on time. Looks like I will make it in on time this year, thanks you to.

Lived in Ga my entire life and never been to Piedmont NWR. Hope to make some new friends this year.


----------



## snuffy (Aug 20, 2014)

Stop by and say hello. I will let you know what we will be driving when I find out.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 1, 2014)

Got the primitive weapons hunt. It was second choice to first gun hunt.


----------



## RickyB (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy day, I got my permit for the PW hunt as well!

Now I just need to put boots to the ground and figure this place out. Never stepped foot on it and it just me going solo.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 1, 2014)

RickyB said:


> Happy day, I got my permit for the PW hunt as well!
> 
> Now I just need to put boots to the ground and figure this place out. Never stepped foot on it and it just me going solo.



Can't go wrong just about anywhere. Just need to be where the deer are. 

Also pay attention to the paint on the trees. We scouted an area thinking we could hunt it and we found out later we could not. Walking for 45 minutes also doesn't mean that someone won't walk in on you and it only took them 8 minutes to get there.

Unload your gun. No alcohol outside of the camp ground AT ALL.  Not even in a cooler in your truck.  

Check controlled burn areas. You can call them and they will tell you what compartments. 

Get map online. Each section is set up on the map in compartments.  Can't remember the acreage each.  No electric in the camp, not even at pavilion. Showers and bathrooms are nice.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 2, 2014)

Just got my card back. Will be sending the check tomorrow.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 2, 2014)

snuffy said:


> Just got my card back. Will be sending the check tomorrow.



You can call and pay over phone with a card also.


----------



## GarrettD (Sep 2, 2014)

Got drawn for the Nov 6-8 hunt. Never hunted here but heard there are some good deer. Anyone have any luck in the past?


----------



## snuffy (Sep 3, 2014)

merc123 said:


> You can call and pay over phone with a card also.



Thanks,
I will do that today, much easier.

Hope to see you at the checking station.

James


----------



## snuffy (Sep 3, 2014)

GarrettD said:


> Got drawn for the Nov 6-8 hunt. Never hunted here but heard there are some good deer. Anyone have any luck in the past?



Check out last years thread.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=775547


----------



## tdw3684 (Sep 9, 2014)

There are still permits available for purchase for the PW and 2nd and 3rd gun hunts.  Just fill out the orange card and send in along with a check for 12.50 .  Has to be in by the 19th.


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 30, 2014)

Snuffy, I plan to be there with my group of 12 or so for the PW hunt. Hope to catch up with you this year.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 1, 2014)

Sounds good.
Looking forward to it.
I will be in a silver Silverado 4X4, with a Harley tag on front and a Harley emblem in the back window.


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 1, 2014)

I believe that was you last year on the right as you drive in and not too far down the road.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 2, 2014)

Rackbuster said:


> I believe that was you last year on the right as you drive in and not too far down the road.



We didn't camp last your. I live less than an hour away.
Plan to camp this year though.


----------

